# My red wag platies are dying



## NJAqua (Jul 7, 2009)

I have had a 30 gal. for about a year stocked with 3 red wag platies. They have several batches of fry and we were up to 15 fish or so. Two weeks ago, I added a few zebra danioes and now my platies are all dying. I am down to 6 platies but the danioes are all fine.

Temp 80F
PH 7.8
Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates are all fine.

The doomed platies were gulping near the top of the tank but mostly sitting listlessly on the bottom. They seem to have brighter gills and area around the gills (gold rather than red). I just lost four today. Help!

I just increased the temperature and added salt, but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

sound like there isn't enough oxygen in the water.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

tank too small for an arrowana


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When raising the temp, make sure you add an airstone or the filter is splashing water from the return as higher temps will cause less O2 in the tank.


----------

